# Access - Gruppieren gleicher Resultate



## Hannibal (20. Juli 2006)

Guten Abend, ich arbeite gerade etwas mit Access. Dabei muss ich auslesen welche Offerten abgesagt wurden und wie viele aus welchem Grund. Doch um dies darzustellen möchte ich wissen wie ich das anstellen kann, dass die gleichen Resultate nicht auf div. Zeilen stehen sondern nur auf einer.

z.B.

Zu Teuer 2 monat 2
Zu Teuer 3 monat 2
Zu Teuer 4 Monat 2

möchte ich

Zu Teuer 5 monat 2

Könnt ihr euch ungefär vorstellen was ich meine?

Freundliche Grüsse


----------



## RavelinePower (23. Juli 2006)

Hallo

siehe Anhang.... Access 2000

MfG Sascha


----------

